# Hai chiamato a/la Paola?



## comeunanuvola

Sento spesso - dipende soprattutto dalla regione - le seguenti frasi:

Hai chiamato a Paola, _oppure_
Hai chiamato la Paola????

Io invece dico semplicemente:

Hai chiamato Paola?

Qual'è grammaticalmente corretta?

Nuvola


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

La tua è grammaticalmente corretta  le altre sono regionalismi 

Simona


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Sento spesso - dipende soprattutto dalla regione - le seguenti frasi:
> 
> Hai chiamato a Paola,
> Hai chiamato la Paola????
> 
> Io invece dico semplicemente:
> 
> Hai chiamato Paola?
> 
> Qual'è grammaticalmente corretta?
> 
> Nuvola



"Hai chiamato a Paola" mi ricorda tanto "scendi il cane a papà che lo piscio"


----------



## comeunanuvola

Non ero sicura,

Grazie


----------



## ics

> "scendi il cane a papà che lo piscio"


 cioè? come si traduce in italiano?




> Hai chiamato a Paola,
> Hai chiamato la Paola????


Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi in quali regioni si usano le forme <a Paola / la Paola>??


----------



## Franceschina

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Sento spesso - dipende soprattutto dalla regione - le seguenti frasi:
> 
> Hai chiamato a Paola, _oppure_
> Hai chiamato la Paola????
> 
> Io invece dico semplicemente:
> 
> Hai chiamato Paola?
> 
> Qual'è grammaticalmente corretta?
> 
> Nuvola


 
Solo una cosa: _qual è_ non si scrive con l'apostrofo: perché esiste la forma _qual_ e non c'è, quindi, elisione.
Lo stesso vale per _tal._
F.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ics said:
			
		

> cioè? come si traduce in italiano?
> 
> 
> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi in quali regioni si usano le forme <a Paola / la Paola>??



Scusami, non intendevo confonderti, solo che non ho pensato al fatto che anche uno straniero potesse dare un'occhiata a questo forum..

"Scendi il cane a papà che lo piscio" è una frase assolutamente sbagliata e sgrammaticata, quindi dimenticala; per la cronaca vorrebbe dire:"(un papà citofona alla figlia/figlio chiedendo di portargli il cane) "porta il cane giù da papà, così gli faccio fare la pipì".

"Hai chiamato la Paola" mi sembra essere un modo di dire tipicamente settentrionale, mentre "hai chiamato a Paola" direi che è più tipico del meridione.


----------



## ElaineG

> Solo che non ho pensato al fatto che anche uno straniero potesse dare un'occhiata a questo forum..


 
Tanti stranieri usano questo forum, e _questa_ straniera ha il compito di leggerlo molte volte al giorno.  Il nome del forum è "Solo Italiano," non "Soli Italiani". 

Non voglio rimprovarti, Paul, voglio solo essere chiara (per ICS e tutti gli altri) che _tutti_ sono benvenuti qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Tanti stranieri usano questo forum, e _questa_ straniera ha il compito di leggerlo molte volte al giorno.  Il nome del forum è "Solo Italiano," non "Soli Italiani".
> 
> Non voglio rimprov*er*arti, Paul, voglio solo essere chiara (per ICS e tutti gli altri) che _tutti_ sono benvenuti qui.



Ma certo che tutti sono benvenuti, ci mancherebbe altro!!
Solo colpa mia, non ci ho pensato prima di scrivere il mio post.


----------



## Arianna82

Al sud per esempio, almeno dalle mie parti, si sente spesso dire "Chiama a Tizio" o "invitiamo a Caio", ma la frase corretta è senz'altro quella senza preposizione.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Sento spesso - dipende soprattutto dalla regione - le seguenti frasi:
> 
> Hai chiamato a Paola, _oppure_
> Hai chiamato la Paola????
> 
> Io invece dico semplicemente:
> 
> Hai chiamato Paola?
> 
> Qual'è grammaticalmente corretta?
> 
> Nuvola


 


L'uso diffuso, nelle disparate forme dialettali del Meridione, della preposizione "_a_" nella costruzione di molti complementi diretti può essere un esito della lunga dominazione spagnola. L'uso dell'articolo determinativo davanti a nomi di persona, specie femminili e soprattutto nelle varianti ipocoristiche, è tipico toscanismo ( _Ricorditi di me che son la Pia_ ) e d'uso comune nei parlati settentrionali.


----------



## lsp

Che bel complimento, ElaineG. Non ci si fa caso della nostra presenza qui, siamo così fluenti  

Certo però - amici italiani - se per caso trovate qualche errore, (di stanchezza e nient'altro ovviamente  ), sentitevi liberi di correggerlo.


----------



## disegno

Forse questo sia un argomento diverso, ma sembra di aver visto "la" usato molto nelle riviste quando si parlano delle attrice o persone famose...per esempio "la Loren", "la Aniston". L'ho usato una volta, mentre stavo faccendo un racconto, e qualcuno mi ha corretto, dicendo che non si usa perché è molto regionale.


----------



## ics

Innanzitutto grazie a tutti! 



> Solo colpa mia, non ci ho pensato prima di scrivere il mio post.


Non è colpa di nessuno, PauldallItalia, grazie mille per avermela tradotta! La frase – sebbene sgrammaticata come hai detto- è un ottimo esempio della confusione che si può fare usando la lingua in modo sbagliato!! E poi è molto divertente! 

Nuevo estudiante , grazie per la risposta esauriente!




> Forse questo *è* un argomento diverso, ma* mi *sembra di aver visto "la" usato molto nelle riviste quando *si parla* d*i* attric*i* o persone famose...per esempio "la Loren", "la Aniston". L'ho usato una volta, mentre stavo *facendo* un racconto (*facevo un discorso* ?), e qualcuno mi ha corretto, dicendo che non si usa perché è molto regionale.


Disegno, ho provato a fare qualche correzione giusto per esercitarmi... i medrelingua mi corregghino se sbaglio...
A propo, quello a cui ti riferisci è un altro discorso, se ne è discusso nel tread “L’Ariosto” , qua http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=187695&highlight=l+ariosto

Ciao!


----------



## Mack the Knife

Mi pare, e ripeto mi pare, che nel caso di personaggi storici o conosciuti l'articolo sia ammesso:

"Come scrive il Manzoni"
"L' immortale capolavoro della Loren"

 Etcoetera etcoetera


----------



## comeunanuvola

E' possibile che gli articoli usati per i personaggi famosi vogliano sottolinearne l'importanza o comunque racchiudere in se (accento??) la "professione" per la quale sono noti a tutti?

Tipo

"Il" Manzoni ----> Il _poeta/romanziere_ Manzoni
"La" Loren -----> L'_attrice_ Sofia Loren

Nuvola


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mack the Knife said:
			
		

> Mi pare, e ripeto mi pare, che nel caso di personaggi storici o conosciuti l'articolo sia ammesso:
> 
> "Come scrive il Manzoni"
> "L' immortale capolavoro della Loren"
> 
> Etcoetera etcoetera



Penso tu abbia ragione, soprattutto nel caso in cui l'uso dell'articolo sostituisca in qualche modo il nome prorio:

"L' immortale capolavoro di Sofia Loren" oppure "L' immortale capolavoro della Loren", ma non "L' immortale capolavoro della Sofia Loren".


----------



## claudine2006

Arianna82 said:
			
		

> Al sud per esempio, almeno dalle mie parti, si sente spesso dire "Chiama a Tizio" o "invitiamo a Caio", ma la frase corretta è senz'altro quella senza preposizione.


 
Io ho notato più che altro la brutta abitudine di mettere l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri nel Nord.
Dipende dalla zona del Sud, però io ho sempre usaro "Chiama Tizio" e mai e poi mai mi verrebbe in mente di dire "Chiama a Tizio"!!!!!!


----------



## SkedO

L'articolo davanti al nome è propriamente una caratteristica del *lombardo-veneto* (a quanto mi hanno spiegato a dizione), mentre usare la *a *dopo il verbo transitivo _chiamare _è prettamente una caratteristica del sud.

L'uso corretto è quello di mettere il nome come compl. oggetto

"Chiamare *Paola*" - gli altri sono tutti usi sbagliati della lingua italiana.

Per quanto riguarda l'articolo davanti al nome ha significati ambivalenti:
# sottointendere la professione e/o il nome e/o lo stato sociale se è un personaggio/ente  conosciuto:
es. *Il Manzoni *- il _poeta Alessandro _Manzoni
es. *La Benetton *- la _casa di abbigliamento_ Benetton​sono tutte ammesse (sempre per quanto riguarda le mie conoscenze che non sono da professore e studioso di grammatica italiana)

Se l'articolo è plurale invece indica la famiglia mediante l'uso del cognome ed è ammesso (è una figura retorica che non ricordo al momento).
es. *I Savoia *- _la famiglia_ Savoia
es. *I Rossi *-_ la famiglia_ Rossi​


----------



## BlueWolf

ics said:
			
		

> Disegno, ho provato a fare qualche correzione giusto per esercitarmi... i madrelingua mi correggano se sbaglio...
> A proposito, quello a cui ti riferisci è un altro discorso, se ne è discusso nel tread “L’Ariosto” , qua ...
> 
> Ciao!


 
Le correzioni invece erano perfette. 

In effetti per quanto mi renda conto sia grammaticalmente sbagliato, istintivamente, sono spesso portato ad usare l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili (sì, quindi sono lombardo per chi non l'avesse capito  )


----------



## ics

> mi correggano


Grazie mille per le correzioni, lupo, faccio sempre lo stesso errore e mai me ne accorgo!! nemmeno me ne accorgo/ mica me ne accorgo


----------



## BlueWolf

Prego ics, comunque mi sembra che il tuo italiano sia ottimo.


----------



## f4bo

confermo tutto quanto dottamente espresso dai miei 'colleghi' lombardi.
Ci aggiungo, visto che sei romana, una citazione un po meno dotta ma forse piu' divertente:
se ti capita di avere tra le mani 'Ecce Bombo' di Nanni Moretti, che e' ambientato proprio a Roma, guardalo perche' ci troverai una breve ma gustosa scena dove Moretti se la piglia con la sorella perche' parla mettendo l'articolo davanti ai nomi di persona, proprio come fanno 'i milanesi'.


----------



## moodywop

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> L'uso diffuso, nelle disparate forme dialettali del Meridione, della preposizione "_a_" nella costruzione di molti complementi diretti può essere un esito della lunga dominazione spagnola


 
Molto interessante. Non so parlare bene il mio dialetto (il napoletano) e, a quanto mi dicono, faccio molti errori di pronuncia, grammatica e ortografia (sì, ci sono regole precise di ortografia in napoletano), usando inoltre parole italiane pensando che si usino anche in napoletano. Tuttavia mi hanno sempre incuriosito alcune forme che mi sembrano presenti solo nel mio dialetto, come _frat't _per _tuo fratello. _Mi dicono che potrebbe essere una contrazione di _frater tuus._

Per quanto riguarda la "a" davanti al complemento diretto, è un'altra caratteristica della grammatica napoletana. Solo chi parla principalmente napoletano (una minoranza sempre più piccola), ad esempio una persona anziana che ha fatto solo le elementari, può erroneamente trasferire questo uso dal napoletano (dove è corretto) all'italiano.


----------

